# Underweight



## steve30 (28 Jan 2011)

I've seen lots of topic on forums like this about losing weight, but I was curious to know if anyone here is classed as 'underweight'.

I'm not concerned about my weight, and it does often fluctuate by a few pounds, but I tried to calculate my body mass index today and it came to 18.29, using todays weight of 10 stone 4 lb and my height of 6' 2.5". Apparently this is just slightly underweight.

And I've hardly done any exercise and eaten mostly junk food all week.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jan 2011)

You must be a very skinny build then, with arms and legs like pipe cleaners!

I'm a medium build, and 6' 1" tall. By the time I finished university I was 10 st 10 lbs and I was incredibly skinny with all my ribs sticking out and a gaunt face.


----------



## gb155 (28 Jan 2011)

steve30 said:


> I've seen lots of topic on forums like this about losing weight, *but I was curious to know if anyone here is classed as 'underweight'.*
> 
> I'm not concerned about my weight, and it does often fluctuate by a few pounds, but I tried to calculate my body mass index today and it came to 18.29, using todays weight of 10 stone 4 lb and my height of 6' 2.5". Apparently this is just slightly underweight.
> 
> And I've hardly done any exercise and eaten mostly junk food all week.



No, not yet, but im trying :-)


----------



## steve30 (28 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You must be a very skinny build then, with arms and legs like pipe cleaners!
> 
> I'm a medium build, and 6' 1" tall. By the time I finished university I was 10 st 10 lbs and I was incredibly skinny with all my ribs sticking out and a gaunt face.


Yep. I am what you could describe as 'thin as a stick'. I take after my Father there. He is also thin and can neither loose nor put on weight. Oddly though, everyone else in my family is "larger".


----------



## gb155 (28 Jan 2011)

steve30 said:


> Yep. I am what you could describe as 'thin as a stick'. I take after my Father there. He is also thin and *can *neither loose* nor put on weight*. Oddly though, everyone else in my family is "larger".



Lucky Sod


----------



## the snail (28 Jan 2011)

I have a similar build - my bmi is about 19, which I think is in the ideal range, but I think I'm too skinny! I try to cut out the junk food, eat well, plenty of carbs/protein etc, and exercise lots, hopefully that will allow putting some weight on without flab.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2011)

BMI is a poor guide. It sort of works for couch potatoes, but not active folk.

As seen above, some are way under, some borderline, some way over. Body make up makes a difference. If you've got some darn good cycling legs, then you'll tip the BMI , if you are a skinny climber type (or young) then you'll fall under ! 

As a cyclist or 'sporting person' you really should not get too worried.

I had a full BUPA service about 4 years ago, I was 90kg's, not been cycle commuting for a good few years, all indicators came out really good, low heart attack risk (had full tests on VO2 etc) but I was *flabby. 
*
I'm now 78ish (it varies up own by a few kg's all the time) but in my pre-op assessment for my shoulder op, the BMI was 26...... eh ?

We all know if we need to lose a few kg's, I do after Xmas (better than last Xmas though) but you don't need to get too worried. 

You do realise you are pretty darn fit by the way the folk you work with wheeze up and down stairs..........


----------



## darkstar (4 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> No, not yet, but im trying :-)



Why do you want to be underweight?? 

It's a strange obsession everyone has on weight, I don't pay much attention to it to be honest. It's better to go by body fat percentage and image. If you're happy and the doctors are happy, then don't change a thing.

I'm 6ft exactly and my weight changes from 12 stone when in training for a run or up to 13 stone when hitting the weights. 

As for eating lots of junk all week, thats not a good way of putting on weight, get a protein rich diet going and start weight training if your aim is to bulk up.


----------



## Spinney (4 Feb 2011)

darkstar said:


> As for eating lots of junk all week, thats not a good way of putting on weight, get a protein rich diet going and start weight training if your aim is to bulk up.



+1

My Dad died when he was 77 (OK - fairly good innings) - he had the 'thin as a stick' build, exercised regularly (although not very strenuously in his later years), hardly touched alcohol and never smoked.

He also had high blood pressure and died from a sudden heart attack.

Being thin/underweight is not _necessarily_ the same as having a healthy heart and circulatory system.


(and one day I'll probably manage to take my own advice....)


----------



## steve30 (4 Feb 2011)

I'm certainly not trying to put on weight by eating. It was just an observation.

I do think some people worry about weight a bit too much. Especially when people take up a sport with the intention of loosing weight and end up with it not making much difference due to putting weight on in muscle.


----------

